# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  If a doctor is not a member of IAHRS is he/she a definite NO NO!?

## farsanUK

Okay so from my research I have found that if a doctor is a member IAHRS, they are generally a safe bet in terms of quality, safety, reputation and the list goes on. In fact the group is not open for any doctor to join and has quite a rigorous and well thought out joining criteria.. So what if you find a doctor who is not a member of IAHRS? are they definitely a NO NO? I say this because DR Emrah Cinik (turkey) is talked about widely throughout many discussions on the web and on whatclinic.com and i hear many good things about him yet he is NOT a member of IAHRS.

----------


## JoeTillman

> Okay so from my research I have found that if a doctor is a member IAHRS, they are generally a safe bet in terms of quality, safety, reputation and the list goes on. In fact the group is not open for any doctor to join and has quite a rigorous and well thought out joining criteria.. So what if you find a doctor who is not a member of IAHRS? are they definitely a NO NO? I say this because DR Emrah Cinik (turkey) is talked about widely throughout many discussions on the web and on whatclinic.com and i hear many good things about him yet he is NOT a member of IAHRS.


 No list is the absolute final word on quality. Spencer says it himself, it's a safe place to start your research and I agree. The key is to find someone YOU are comfortable with after you have (hopefully) spent enough time teaching yourself and learning from others that know more than you, about hair restoration. Surgery is the last resort, which is what Spencer and I both advocate. No one HAS to have hair restoration surgery; remember that.

----------


## farsanUK

Yeh i have been pondering HT for a few years but only am seriously starting to research properly. Us guys these days who haven't had HT are so lucky to have these resources and radio shows with Spencer and Joe i sit there alot listening to you guys and more. In just a few weeks of studying all the advice you guys give and seeing the f**k ups i have literally filtered out all the bad bones in the industry. 

Im not in a crazy rush to get HT as i have learned to use Toppik really well but rogaine doesnt work for me for many years and still continue to use it for some stupid reason. 

I want to be really confident and have no worries or doubts about the surgeon i choose so i intend to research more and more until i can say you know what i cant wait to go and see this guy who i have complete confidence in.

----------


## superflash

Hi FarsanUK,

Did you end up going with Dr. Cinik? If yes, can you post your results?

----------


## Dr. Baubac Rep

Just because a doctor is not recommended by the IAHRS does not mean they are not a good surgeon. However, the IAHRS list is a great place to start your research.

----------


## Sean

Farsaan yaar deko, i think every doc that is on he ISHRS list was one time not on it.  Just because a doctor is not on the list doesn't mean he or she is not good.  Even if there is a doctor on the ISHRS, that also doesnt mean he or she is perfect.  Folks can still end up being repair cases and be hurt. You just have to do thorough research and see what is the best for you.  Hope things go well for you.

----------


## martino

If they are IAHRHS then does that mean they are a decent transplant surgeon? Should we feel safe with them?

----------


## Sean

No matter what a surgeon writes to you or tells you in person or in writing, apparantly There are no gaurantees.  Im starting to think most results posted by doctors, their staff, clinics do not indicate how it appears on majority of patients.  There have been issues with surgeons on lists as well as outside of any online list.  It is not easy to tell.  Definitely do your due diligence and do not fall for any hype.  Talk to some folks genuinely suffering due to repairs.  There are plenty online.  That may help.  Best of luck.

----------


## Amir Yazdan MD

Theres plenty of good doctors that are not members of IAHRS.  However you know if the doctor is part of the IAHRS, chances are they are ethical and have a solid background in hair restoration surgery.

----------


## farsanUK

> Just because a doctor is not recommended by the IAHRS does not mean they are not a good surgeon. However, the IAHRS list is a great place to start your research.


 Dr Baubac. I'm from the UK I'm 6 months post OP. There are some issues (not a botch at all) but speaking to certain experts I know that It will need touching up at some point and will wait at least 12 months. This next step is absolutely vital and I have to get it right and I want to consider your skills and believe you will understand my characteristics very well. On my profile you will see my thread of my progress.

----------

